

Show HN: How Much Minecraft Made (Minecraft revenue calculations in real-time) - taphangum
http://bootstraptemplates.io/infogram/how-much-minecraft-made.html

======
minimaxir
Your "Minecraft revenue calculations in real-time" is a counter in a while-
loop, which is deceptive advertising.

~~~
taphangum
It actually isn't. It pulls in new JSON data every minute.

